# new guy from montana



## bigmonarch (Mar 24, 2008)

Just found out about this site,looking forward to browsing around. I need to sell a bow if any one has some helpful hints, kind of computer dumb


----------



## prototype427 (Mar 23, 2008)

:welcomesign: I just joined too, this is a really great site. Hope you enjoy it as much as I am:cheers:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

I have many happy memories from Missoula. Does Mustang Sally's ring a bell?
Welcome on board!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

welcome to at


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk bigmonarch. Have fun here.


----------



## bigmonarch (Mar 24, 2008)

A very fine establishment


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------

